# Mit Sonnencreme in den Teich?



## Tannenteich (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

Unser Schwimmteich (mit Koi) steht nun bereits seit einigen Jahren und wird nun auch schon rege benutzt, aber eine Frage haben wir schon lange und auch nach Durchforstung des Internetztes bisher noch keine passende Antwort gefunden. 

Wie siehts aus mit Sonnencreme, darf ich frisch eingecremt in den Teich oder stellt das eine Gefahr für Tiere und Pflanzen dar?
In Badeseen gehts ja zumeist gut, dort ist aber die Ökologie eine komplett andere, als im Folien-Schwimmtech mit Filteranlage und einem im Vergleich zu nem See hohen Besatz an Tieren.

Wie handhabt ihr das denn, oder kennt ihr weiterführende Informationen hierzu?

Liebe Grüße
Tannenteich


----------



## Teich4You (28. Mai 2018)

Versuche es mal über die Inhaltsstoffe der Sonnencremes: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/sonnenschutz-sonnencreme-zerstoert-das-meer-1.3571444

Ich würde es nicht machen. Den Fischen zuliebe.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2018)

Nicht nur den Fischen zu Liebe. Den vielen Insekten und deren Larven, den Molchen, den Fröschen und __ Kröten und auch der eventuell vorhandenen __ Ringelnatter bekommt die Sonnencreme bestimmt nicht gut. Von den vielen mikroskopischen Kleinstlebewesen garnicht zu sprechen.

Vor dem Baden unter die Dusche und herunter mit der Creme oder Öl.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (28. Mai 2018)

... es gibt allerdings auch wasserfeste Sonnencreme.
Damit *könnte *man theoretisch in den Teich steigen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (28. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Wenns bei mir in den Teich geht , egal ob groß oder klein wird sich nicht eingecremt.
Man muß sich ja nicht unbedingt Probleme machen wenn es nicht sein muß .


----------



## Limnos (28. Mai 2018)

Besser nicht, aber in einem Teich der so groß ist, dass man darin schwimmt, dürften auch keine großen Beeinträchtigungen zu erwarten sein. Der Hauptbestandteil Fett ist in vielem, was auch von Natur aus in den Teich fällt, enthalten, da es keine absolut fettfreie Zelle gibt. Lipide und Lipoide (fettähnlicheStoffe) sind wichtige Bestandteile von Biomembranen. Somit gibt es mit Sicherheit Fett abbauende Bakterien im Teich. Eine Ölpest ist nicht zu erwarten!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Mai 2018)

Hei, 
https://www.galileo.tv/video/hawaii-verhaengt-ein-sonnencreme-verbot/
Schon verrückt, wieviel Sonnemilch da in der Natur landet?
Auch an Tagen an denen es im Schwimmbad sehr voll war, mag man garnichtmehr ins Wasser rein, weil die Brühe so dick ist.
KLar, wenn man in den eigenen Teich steigen möchte, würde es evt. helfen, erst schwimmen und dann einkremen?
Ich kreme mich sowieso nie ein, weil ich den Emulgator von dem Zeug nicht vertrage und anschließend aussehe wie ein Streuselkuchen.
Auch mit Ladival...deswegen geh ich nur vor 11 und nach 16:00Uhr so richtig in die Sonne...zumal mir stechende Sonne auch total unangenehm ist.
Das geht auch ;-)
VG Monika


----------



## Limnos (30. Mai 2018)

Abgesehen davon, das "Farbe zu kriegen" keine Prestigesache für mich ist, suche ich Schattenplätze und beim Schnorcheln  oder Schwimmen im Wasser ziehe ich ein schwarzes T Shirt an. So komme ich ohne Sonnencreme aus. Was Arme, Beine und Gesicht anbelangt, so sind sie durch die schon früh im Jahr beginnende Gartenarbeit "sonnenfest" genug, allerdings muss ich Ohren und __ Nase durch einen breitkrempigen Hut schützen, da ich Basaliom https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basaliom gefährdet bin.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

